# Steve Irwin



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I see on the news this morning that Steve Irwin, who has always taken a lot of risks with dangerous animals, was stung by a stingray while filming a documentary on the Great Barrier Reef, and has died.
He will be missed by all of us who enjoyed his educational, and often humorous shows.

Bob


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> I see on the news this morning that Steve Irwin, who has always taken a lot of risks with dangerous animals, was stung by a stingray while filming a documentary on the Great Barrier Reef, and has died.
> He will be missed by all of us who enjoyed his educational, and often humorous shows.
> 
> Bob


 He will be missed.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

All I can say is wow! I'm stunned. Ya know, ya see these guys on TV for so long it almost feels like you know them - and it hurts when they die. That's really sad news.

Scott


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

If you go to his official website, it says he was struck in the heart by a stingray barb... I never knew they could be so dangerous! That can't be very common... Of course, Steve wasn't the type of guy to do the "common" thing anyway. I'm sure he'll be sorely missed both by my family and others.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very sad to hear. My son is a Wiggles fan and Steve did an episode with the Wiggles. It still is one of my son's favorites.

"Crocky" will be missed.

Dan


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Sure is very sad news. He was a great entertainer and his love for wildlife was wonderful to watch.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree, Rob! You never had to worry about letting the kids watch. My family is so sad!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

He sure will be missed.







I remember watching him and saying "no way would I try that" but secretly wishing I was unafraid like him. Does anyone know what his website is so I can read more about it??? Thanks.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> He sure will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is www.crocodilehunter.com
I can't verify because I can't get in. It is probably overloaded.

The story about his death is on all the normal news web sites such as CNN or Foxnews.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

seems to me I heard one time his wife is from the PNW? Oregon maybe??


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> seems to me I heard one time his wife is from the PNW? Oregon maybe??


She is originally from Eugene, OR


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I hate waking up to such terrible news. I loved watching his shows he was so fearless. I would have though a Crocodile would have gotten him not a stingray. I didn't know that Stingrays were so deadly. He will be missed.

His kids are so young I feel so bad for them, I will keep them in my prayers


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember watching a show where he told all about how America had liberated Australia and how thankful he was to Americans for what they did for his country. I thought that was so nice of him. He was such a great man. Everything I ever saw him do was out of kindness. We already miss him. I pray for his family and Australia in their time of loss.

Brain


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I can remember watching him with my Dad and nephew one of the first times I saw him. It was entertainment for all.

Hate it for his family.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> I didn't know that Stingrays were so deadly.


I think, under normal circumstances they aren't. I don't know exactly what Steve was doing at the time, but the poisonous barb in the stingray's tail somehow pierced his chest.
My understanding is, stingrays are typically shy, and avoid humans. Usually the only stinging accidents involve the feet and legs when a diver inadvertently steps on them, and are not fatal.

Bob


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I read that the stingray's stinger pierced between his ribs and punctured a hole in his heart which is what caused his death.

He did an awful lot for animal rights and will be missed. He died doing what he loved, however, and that doesn't happen too often.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Animal Planet has been honoring his life. Since we came home this afternoon they've been showing very intimate documentaries about him & his family. We are very sad about his passing. Animal Planet is one our favorite channels, & Steve has been a regular in our home for years. I also thought his life would have ended by a crock & nothing else. MSNBC stated this morning that it is extremely rare for an accident like this to happen. Very Sad, such a tremendous loss to the Animal Conservation Arena


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes I heard that on the radio this morning its a real shame and lost
My young watches him all the time and was shoched when he was told
Our thought are with his Family
R.I.P. Steve Irwin

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a very tragic story. This is probably about the only way you could die from a Ray. What a freak accident.









Steve Irwin, you will be missed. God speed!

Happier Trails Soon,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/05/obituari...=GGGNsteveirwin

http://www.crocodilehunter.com/


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes very sad indeed. We loved him & and the show. We always said that one of these days he was "going to get it", but never dreamed it would be such a freak thing. Figured it would be a Croc.

We'll miss you Steve.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Loved that guy! Sounds like a freak thing to me. I've played with plenty of Stingrays. Heck, I've even stepped on them and never been stung. Anything can happen with wild creatures I guess.

Here's a pic of Jolly playing with Stingray off the coast of Grand Cayman Island:


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Loved that guy! Sounds like a freak thing to me. I've played with plenty of Stingrays. Heck, I've even stepped on them and never been stung. Anything can happen with wild creatures I guess.
> 
> Here's a pic of Jolly playing with Stingray off the coast of Grand Cayman Island:


will this incident make you think differently the next time you see a stingray???


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Absolutely!! We swam with them a couple of years ago at Discovery Cove


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

the last time I was in Venezuela with my daughter (10 years ago) visiting her family, all the kids were playing in water and there were in Jellyfish. They were completely unfazed (sp?). I was kinda freaking,silently, but the born and raised Venezuelans acted like they were polywogs or something! aren't jellyfish dangerous??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> aren't jellyfish dangerous??


Some of them are deadly, some just give very painful stings, and some are like... well... polywogs!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> aren't jellyfish dangerous??





> Some of them are deadly, some just give very painful stings, and some are like... well... polywogs!


hmmm.... maybe there were the PBandJellyfish...............








Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
[/quote]
I sure screwed up the quote thing..............just don't get it right sometimes.ok, here goes, trying to fix it:
I GIVE UP.............IT DIDN'T WORK


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Stainton said Irwin was in his element in the Outback, but that he and Irwin had talked about the sea posing threats the star wasnâ€™t used to.


I thought this quote, found on an MSNBC website, to be somewhat appropriate to this forum.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Stainton said Irwin was in his element in the Outback, but that he and Irwin had talked about the sea posing threats the star wasnâ€™t used to.
> 
> 
> I thought this quote, found on an MSNBC website, to be somewhat appropriate to this forum.
> ...


wow, how eerie. Although I am deeply saddened for his family, I am so glad he didn't die in the mouth of a croc, it would have been harder to accept and too many people would have forever said "told ya so".


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

[/quote]
will this incident make you think differently the next time you see a stingray???
[/quote]

Will I think about it...yes.
Will I change my ways? No.

I pluck dead people out of car wrecks for a living...but I still drive to work. Crazy comparison...but you get what I mean.

Seems to be a freak, tragic accident.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

will this incident make you think differently the next time you see a stingray???
[/quote]

Will I think about it...yes.
Will I change my ways? No.

I pluck dead people out of car wrecks for a living...but I still drive to work. Crazy comparison...but you get what I mean.

Seems to be a freak, tragic accident.
[/quote]
yeah, I get it. Rick has had his fair share of bodies in houses, cars, ditches, you name it. 
The above sentences just kind of drive home the fact that we only live once!







so we need to make the best of what makes us happy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...great bridge to today's "The Dash" thread from Tami.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> 'Doxie-Doglover'
> yeah, I get it. Rick has had his fair share of bodies in houses, cars, ditches, you name it.
> The above sentences just kind of drive home the fact that we only live once! so we need to make the best of what makes us happy!





> 'wolfwood'
> ...great bridge to today's "The Dash" thread from Tami.


EXACTLY!

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Seems to be a freak, tragic accident.


_"Death is the ultimate test... And ain't no one passed it yet!"_
Richard Pryor

Being a bit of a risk taker myself, I have always believed that when contemplating a dangerous activity, you should take advantage of every technology and safety precaution available, and then, once you are satisfied that you have given yourself every opportunity for success possible... _GO FOR IT!_









Life is too short to spend it worrying about death.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Being a bit of a risk taker myself, I have always believed that when contemplating a dangerous activity, you should take advantage of every technology and safety precaution available, and then, once you are satisfied that you have given yourself every opportunity for success possible... _GO FOR IT!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see you skydiving. The plane would land before you're done analyzing the activity. That's an engineer for you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Life is too short to spend it worrying about death.


And sometimes, about "life".

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Life is too short to spend it worrying about death.
> 
> 
> And sometimes, about "life".
> ...


Yes Mark, life is too short to "worry" period.

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Being a bit of a risk taker myself, I have always believed that when contemplating a dangerous activity, you should take advantage of every technology and safety precaution available, and then, once you are satisfied that you have given yourself every opportunity for success possible... _GO FOR IT!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see you skydiving. The plane would land before you're done analyzing the activity. That's an engineer for you.








[/quote]

Yeah, that that didn't work out too well! It seems that when the plane is on the ground, the time you have between jumping and hitting the ground is really short, and only the best can pull their rip-cord in time.
Obviously, being an amateur, I really wasn't prepared for just how quickly things unfold!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

